# Yes Pick Your Line (PYL) and Flux DM?



## Gohsef (Oct 11, 2013)

Hey Everyone - Am new to the forum as well; had an old set-up for the longest time and finally figured it was time to update my board/bindings. Haven't really been following all the developments in the gear world, but have read a ton these couple of weeks (found this forum to be incredibly helpful and awesome).

Would love to hear any comments/suggestions on the below setup? Especially interested if anyone has experience mixing and matching board/bindings/boots from different manufacturers or experience with Yes and/or Flux.

RIDER DETAILS:
*Height/Weight/Size: *5' 11", 165lbs, US9.0
*Level: *Intermediate/Expert
*Preferred Riding Style: *All mtn. freeride, powder, backcountry, trees/glades, jumps
*Typical Locations:*Japan (Niseko, Hakuba), Canada (Whistler, Tremblant, local mountains), US (Tahoe, Jackson Hole) - I now live where there's no snow so need to rely on regular boarding trips abroad!

PROPOSED SETUP:
*Board: *2014 Yes Pick Your Line 161cm (can also consider 2013 but think they're getting to be hard to find)
*Bindings: *2014 Flux DM (also can consider Flux SF, but thought DM matches better with the red lol)
*Boots: *2013 Burton Ions (own these already)

ADDITIONAL POINTS:
- I currently have 2012 Burton Restricted Cartels, though I'm not a big fan of the color and think for freeride maybe the asym strap isn't needed; therefore thinking I'd sell them for a new pair of bindings.
- Thought about the 2012 Yes Pick Your Line board (available for $300 on the Clymb), but think the 2014 version may be worth the extra price?
- One thing about the 2014 Yes PYL: Anyone know why they put the "Yes" logo right where the binding mount is? Just seems like the art on the board won't make much sense after the bindings are attached - maybe it's just me...

Looking forward to hearing from you guys!


----------



## Banjo (Jan 29, 2013)

I have a 2013 PYL, and I really love it. from what I've read, the 2013 and 2014 are quite similar, but the 2012 is very different (stiffer, less camber).

I rode it last year with a set of 2012 cartels and had absolutely no issues, felt the set up was 100% solid and never gave me any issues. I typically seek out steep terrain, pow and am always seeking ways to get airborne in such terrain. 

I cant speak for the Flux bindings as I have never ridden them. But you will be good with either this years or last years PYL, but I wouldnt go with the 2012 model. There are multiple reviews on this site (search) as there are a few forum members who have a PYL.


----------



## Gohsef (Oct 11, 2013)

Awesome, thanks Banjo. Glad your PYL has been awesome so far - definitely lots of good things about the PYL here on the forum.

Odd thing is - not a whole lot about Flux Bindings. I guess I'll just sit tight and see if anyone else chimes in 

Am really torn between Flux DM, SF, TT30 or another brand like NS or Rome.


----------



## SnowDragon (Apr 23, 2012)

Who is NS?
Never Summer doesn't make bindings.


----------



## Gohsef (Oct 11, 2013)

GreyDragon said:


> Who is NS?
> Never Summer doesn't make bindings.


Good catch - I'm such an amatuer! :laugh: I actually meant "Am really torn between Flux, Rome, or Burton (specifically just the 2013 or 2014 Cartels)".


----------



## atr3yu (Feb 15, 2012)

I will say that I think the 161cm is huge, I am almost your exact same stats, maybe like 3 lbs lighter and I ride a 154cm day to day and a 158 as my pow board. I myself would never consider something as big as a 161. Any ways, just my opinion, not saying I am right.


----------



## timmytard (Mar 19, 2009)

atr3yu said:


> I will say that I think the 161cm is huge, I am almost your exact same stats, maybe like 3 lbs lighter and I ride a 154cm day to day and a 158 as my pow board. I myself would never consider something as big as a 161. Any ways, just my opinion, not saying I am right.


I am those stats exactlyk:. 
161 is deff not huge, @ our weight I think that is the perfect size for a daily driver. It does pow, crud & bomb but still small enough to crank 3's.

There just isn't enough distance between your rides. 
I think you need to try a monster:thumbsup::eusa_clap:

You just think it's huge, cause you've never ridden one.

Borrow someones 165 next pow day. 
I swear, you'll love it:yahoo:. It's not @ all how you think it's gonna be.
Then you'll think 161 is the perfect size for everyday:eusa_clap:

I just bought a new 2010 camber Never Summer Summit 172, + a few more

Watch out powder, I'm comin' fer ya.


TT


----------



## hktrdr (Apr 3, 2012)

atr3yu said:


> I will say that I think the 161cm is huge, I am almost your exact same stats, maybe like 3 lbs lighter and I ride a 154cm day to day and a 158 as my pow board. I myself would never consider something as big as a 161. Any ways, just my opinion, not saying I am right.


As a blanket statement that is nonsense. It really differs and depends on the board in question. For instance, I am lighter at 155lbs and my 2 main pow boards are a 152 (Con Artist) and 163 (Gentem Big Fish).


----------



## atr3yu (Feb 15, 2012)

hktrdr said:


> As a blanket statement that is nonsense. It really differs and depends on the board in question. For instance, I am lighter at 155lbs and my 2 main pow boards are a 152 (Con Artist) and 163 (Gentem Big Fish).


As I said its just my opinion and may not be right. I have ridden a few larger boards and spent my first season riding a 159. I demoed a slash atv 161 last season on a deep pow day and felt so out of place on it. I by no means have the experience that most of you guys do and was just trying to provide another opinion for the op. I should have let the op know my experience level and to take my suggestions lightly.


----------



## timmytard (Mar 19, 2009)

atr3yu said:


> As I said its just my opinion and may not be right. I have ridden a few larger boards and spent my first season riding a 159. I demoed a slash atv 161 last season on a deep pow day and felt so out of place on it. I by no means have the experience that most of you guys do and was just trying to provide another opinion for the op. I should have let the op know my experience level and to take my suggestions lightly.


I think it had to have been the setup? 
It probably wasn't set up for a DEEP pow day, it was probably set up in your standard twinned out stance.

Set up properly, there is no way you should have felt that out of place on a board that's only a few cm's bigger than your usual stick:dunno:

Cause if it was set up properly, it shouldn't have felt that much different than most of the other boards you've ridden.

Something was amiss that day, you need to borrow someones deck that you're riding with.
There's a better chance it's gonna be set up right.

Don't be stubborn, prove me wrong.

I'm just sayin', if there's a chance it can be better.

You should look into it.


TT


----------



## nmk (Mar 4, 2012)

I've been reading many good things about the PYL as a great pow board that holds on hardpack and ice and love the graphics. How is the turn initiation and edge to edge?

I just bought the Landlord and will be curious how it will do on hardpack. I think if PYL had the channel tech, I would buy it in an instant.


----------



## Gohsef (Oct 11, 2013)

*Update on Flux DM Boot Interface*

Hey Everyone - I finally got the whole set-up together and just wanted to give a quick update.

I have the existing 2013 Burton Ion boots in US9 and bought the Flux DM Medium bindings. Unfortunately, the boots don't fit the bindings - the width of the bindings isn't enough and causes the right-side of the boot to catch on the bindings - reckon over time it'll ruin the boots.

Also tried to Flux DM Large bindings, and unfortunately they're way to big (even after adjustments) for the US9 boots - binding's toe edge extends too far past the boot.

Another note on the Flux DM bindings - the straps come in between the highback and the base plate - found it a bit difficult to push back the HB, and also resulted in the binding straps to be warped with a slight twist. Not sure if I'm a big fan of this.

Very disappointed that I'll have to send these bindings back. Think I'm just going to take the plunge on the new 2014 Burton Diodes instead - at least boot compatability there shouldn't be a problem.

Will let you guys know once I get my new set-up together!


----------



## Banjo (Jan 29, 2013)

Gohsef said:


> I have the existing 2013 Burton Ion boots in US9 and bought the Flux DM Medium bindings. Unfortunately, the boots don't fit the bindings - the width of the bindings isn't enough and causes the right-side of the boot to catch on the bindings


This seems very odd to me....do you have a picture? The bindings are too narrow to fit burton boots?


----------



## scotty100 (Apr 3, 2012)

Gohsef said:


> Hey Everyone - I finally got the whole set-up together and just wanted to give a quick update.
> 
> I have the existing 2013 Burton Ion boots in US9 and bought the Flux DM Medium bindings. Unfortunately, the boots don't fit the bindings - the width of the bindings isn't enough and causes the right-side of the boot to catch on the bindings - reckon over time it'll ruin the boots.
> 
> ...


I'm a little surprised to read this too. Flux always had a rep for being a little wide...thirty two boots were always mentioned being perfect fit. And Burton boots have reduced footprint to begin with...weird.

Do you have any pics of the strap getting twisted, that doesn't sound right either. The photo in your post doesn't look like anything different with the straps. 

Bummer they don't work for you - they look awesome and are super lightweight? I have my eye on them too for a similar set up you are putting together...


----------



## ju87 (Mar 9, 2011)

sounds a bit odd to me also... I used to run Burton boots with my Flux bindings and felt that the bindings were wide for the boot.


----------



## Oldman (Mar 7, 2012)

I can only comment on your board choice as I had a chance to ride my 2013 PYL for the first time this week and I was thrilled with it. :thumbsup:

I dare say that if you are in need of a one board quiver, this board will not disappoint. I have not had a chance to get into the white room with it, but others here on the forum have and will attest to its ability in those conditions.

On softer, groomer conditions this board was so impressive. Easy and quick edge to edge, fast, nimble and very predictable. I had one lay down type fall, on my toe edge, simply because the taper caught me with the tail washing out, felt it coming from a mile away. But after adjusting my riding style, I could carve and bomb to my hearts content. :yahoo:

Strong recommendation on this. FWIW: I"m 6'0 / 200 lbs. and ride a 161


----------



## tradnwaves4snow (Nov 19, 2013)

graphics on this board look awesome. love the hammerhead shark on the base. and is the top sheet like a wood gain type look? cant really tell from the pic

edit: i should have just googled. sure is wood finish on the top sheet. I would hang this on my wall and definitely ride it too


----------



## Gohsef (Oct 11, 2013)

*Flux DM Binding with Burton Ion Boots (Asian Fit)*

Think I figured it out - my Burton Ion Boots are 'Asian Fit', and I think the boots are slightly wider than the normal fit ones. The extra width plus the protruding piece of fabric on the outsides of the boot seem to be just enough to cause this fit problem.

Nonetheless, have included the pictures showing the fit in case anyone is still interested.

Checked out the Burton Diodes today, and not really sure about them - will post my thoughts in the Diodes PSA thread.


----------



## Banjo (Jan 29, 2013)

That actually looks like a pretty snug and optimal fit.....


----------



## Nivek (Jan 24, 2008)

Banjo said:


> That actually looks like a pretty snug and optimal fit.....


Agreed.

OP you are worrying too much. You've got a good set up. Ride the piss out of it.


----------



## timmytard (Mar 19, 2009)

I see what your saying with the extra piece of material in pic 1 and 2.

To me it just looks like the plastic edge of the binding is @ a 90 degree angle (or close to it) & so is the edge of the material.

Take a razor blade or some sand paper & round out the edge of the plastic highback, just where the material hits it. Looks to be about 1cm.

Once the 90 is off the highback it shouldn't catch

Personally, I like when my heel squeaks as I step into my binding. 
I know there's no slop. :thumbsup:


TT


----------



## seriouscat (Jan 23, 2012)

Gohsef said:


> Think I figured it out - my Burton Ion Boots are 'Asian Fit', and I think the boots are slightly wider than the normal fit ones.


OT, but where did you find the Asian fit version of the Ions?


----------



## timmytard (Mar 19, 2009)

seriouscat said:


> OT, but where did you find the Asian fit version of the Ions?


Hongcouver?


TT


----------



## hktrdr (Apr 3, 2012)

Banjo said:


> That actually looks like a pretty snug and optimal fit.....


+1. That must be among the best boot-binding fits I have ever seen.


----------



## CoolMike90 (Sep 17, 2012)

I don't mean to re open a almost two week old thread, but I was looking into the DMs myself after getting rid of the TT30s. Im using a 2012 TRS and some K2 (i forget which K2s)


Just wanted to know if your happy with the DMs thus far and if you've been able to use them on the slopes yet.


----------



## Gohsef (Oct 11, 2013)

*Initial Impressions*

Howdy All - Just got back from an 8 day trip in Hakuba and thought I'd share some first impressions. Conditions were mostly soft-pack and powder (including an 80cm powder day!); not much to say about performance on ice however.

As for the boot fit issues with my 2013 Ions, I managed to get my hands on a pair of 2014 Ions and they fit perfectly snug into the Flux DM medium bindings - so that was a relief.

SETUP
Boots: 2014 Burton Ions, Size 9
Bindings: 2014 Flux DM, Medium
Board: 2014 Yes Pick Your Line, 161cm

Haven't really done a review before, and not much experience with some of the terms, but hope you still get the jist! Feel free to comment or ask any questions!

BOARD/BINDINGS/BOOTS:

*Powder Performance: *Much better than average - with full set-back, was able to get through most powder easily though really had to make sure I had my weight on the backfoot
*Deep Powder: *On the 80cm day, I did wish I had a real powder board or the 161W
*Direction: *Like that the board is kind of a twin; riding switch (though not ideal) was possible and came in handy in tight spaces
*Carving:* Excellent with high-speed large radius carving; while trying to do aggressive tight radius carving, could feel that I was close to catching an edge a couple of times
*Turns:* Was quite easy (especially with stiff set-up) to negotiate turns. Toe-to-heel was excellent, though heel-to-toe was more difficult at times - especially with moguls. But it might just be my skill and moguls aren't really for boards anyways.
*Jumps: *Pop on the board is above average; good air off kickers, even overshooting a couple

BOARD:

Love the graphic on the bottom of the board. Looks awesome when you get some good air.
Edge seems to hold very well - but haven't ridden on serious ice so cannot be fully sure
Hit a couple of branches and rocks, no major damage or knicks so am happy with that.
Paint on the top sheet does seem to come off easily -the darker areas already showing faded areas (think where ski poles may have scratched)
When shopping for boards, I did find some boards had quite a gap between the metal strips along the edge of the board (where the straight edge joins with the curved edge); not sure if these gaps will result in any issues, but nonetheless managed to get one without the gap 

BINDINGS:

Excellent boot hold with 2014 Burton Ions, Size US9
Good quality materials used in the highback, straps, and base. Padding on sole is thin, and could definitely be improved.
Baseplate screws came loose twice in 6 days of riding; pulling up the foam padding to expose the baseplate is super annoying as it's very tight - doing it with barehands kills - doing it with a flathead screwdriver is much easier.
Straps rachet worked well - didn't get stuck and easy to take off
The straps have this fish-net material; snow tends to get stuck in there; not a functional problem, just a tad annoying

BOOTS:

Not sure if I'm a big fan of the new liner - laces are attached to the boot shell now, and the liner has no laces. Seems to be more pading on the liner, however, as compared to the 2013 liner (which felt super comfy), the 2014 one digs into my ankle and can feel a couple of pressure points. Not a deal breaker, but certainly not ideal.
Overall the boot is much more durable than the 2013 model; new harder material used for the toe and along the top sides of the boot
When cranking my binding straps down really tight, I did notice that the boot seems to be 'flattening' out a bit with the sides of the boot buckling out slightly. Not sure if this will be a problem in the future, but for the time being, just warps the shape of the boot a bit.
Resting my board on my boot (forgot a couple of times), resulted in the black material ripping slightly on the top side of the boot exposing the red material underneath. Not great, but no impact to functionality.
Feels stiffer than last year's boot. Although maybe it's because I haven't broken in these ones yet.

I'll be doing another week in Niseko next month, so will update this post with further thoughts after that trip.


----------

